# 7 and counting



## Fluffee (Mar 14, 2009)

My name is Marcia and we have 7 cats with all different problems. Our range from brain damage from birth to falling out of a tree and breaking her skull.
We have 4 queens and 3 males. Our oldest is 14 to the youngest at just over 2 years old. We jokely say that my husband has 2, I have 1, my stepdaughter(who brought most of them home as stray kittens) has 3, and our house has one(Gray adopted us)

Our "special" one was found in the mud with ants on him. He one of the kind that has problems walking because his feet don't listen to one another. My baby decided to climb a tree after a rain storm and fell out. Our wonderful vet fixed her and sent her home to us, honestly wondering if in two weeks he be seeing us to take the stitches out......and was very surprises when we did show back up. She is wonderful and talks to us all the time.

That's a quick look at our four feeted teenagers.........

Marcia


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Any pictures? :wink:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow. Welcome, and what an amazing family you are to take in and love so many 'needy' kitties with challenging problems. One of our cats slowly degenerated from poor coordination to unable to walk due to a spinal tumor, but your description of "feet don't listen to one another" describes our Reilly, perfectly. We were able to keep Rei happy for about 3yrs as his problems progressed, and when he showed us he was ready to go, we helped him over the bridge.
Purrs to you and your family!
Heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Marcia! We look forward to hearing all about your 7 special kitties. 
My admiration goes out to you for taking on the little kitty whose feet wont listen!
What a special person you are in the cat lover world to take on special needs. I know youll love it here with all the cat lovers!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Marcia! Welcome. I'd love to see pictures of your 7 "little" kids!


----------



## Fluffee (Mar 14, 2009)

Dakota is our special one. I was told that the damage is birth damage in the cerebel area(i think that is the spelling). here is more recent picture of him. I need to do new one of all our chldren. The scarey thing about him, was he would bring me home things......dead birds, snakes......<sigh>


----------



## Fluffee (Mar 14, 2009)

psst, Jeanne, did the photo upload properly?

thanks


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry, Marcia, but there's no picture.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, and I add my respect for doing so much to help these kitties with special needs. We'd love to see pictures! (Putting them on Photobucket and then copying the link is the easiest way.)


----------



## Amer (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah!! Welcome, and what an amazing family u r!!
well ... i'm got only one but that much more for me ^ ^


----------

